# guitar to computer interface question



## Plooba (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying something like a Soundtech Lightsnake to plug my guitar to my computer for recording and stuff. But what kind of software do i need for effects and all that guitarry stuff? (I'm not that serious so i'd like to avoid any external cabinets or whatever they are)


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Plooba. If you're on a PC you can use a free program called Wavosaur, http://www.wavosaur.com/, to record your guitar and because Wavosaur will also host VST (Virtual Studio Technology) effects like guitar amp sims and other effects, that may be all you need for the time being. Of course later on you can move on to other DAW (Digital Audio Workstation) software like Cubase, Sonar, Logic (if you're on a Mac) or Pro Tools. Another alternative is to download a DAW called Reaper which you can effectively use free for 30 days and it doesn't cost as much as the previously mentioned DAWs. You can find that at http://www.cockos.com/reaper/ Now regarding free guitar amps and effect VSTs I could give you loads of URLs but just head over to http://www.kvraudio.com and do a search through their database for free guitar amps and effects. There are *loads* of them. Good luck! :smile:


----------



## Plooba (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks alot for the advice! i had pretty much no idea where i was going...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Another alternative is to download a DAW called Reaper which you can effectively use free for 30 days and it doesn't cost as much as the previously mentioned DAWs. You can find that at http://www.cockos.com/reaper/


I'll give a thumbs up to Reaper. Its all I ever use for recording. Great program and seems to easily accept all of the various VST plug-ins which are available. :food-smiley-015:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

So, what are you actually using to get the signal into the computer? I used to have a great 3rd party soundcard on a Mac many many years ago, that I plugged a mixer into and it worked well with protools. Now, I haven't a clue what's available. Guitar->Amp sim->*...mysterious stuff goes here...*->computer


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> So, what are you actually using to get the signal into the computer? I used to have a great 3rd party soundcard on a Mac many many years ago, that I plugged a mixer into and it worked well with protools. Now, I haven't a clue what's available. Guitar->Amp sim->*...mysterious stuff goes here...*->computer


I use a PCI soundcard. This one:

http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Audiophile2496.html

The Firewire and USB2.0 interfaces seem to be more popular these days though, as you dont have to pull your computer apart to install them. I just plug my POD directly into the soundcard above.

Pretty much everything recorded on this page was done through that setup:

http://www.derekbarlas.com/DerekMusic.html


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

The Lightsnake uses a USB interface and Plooba, if you're still reading this, I don't know if the Lightsnake comes with it's own drivers or not but if they don't I highly recommend downloading ASIO4ALL: http://www.asio4all.com/ It's a software driver you can use to get your latency levels (delay between the time you hit the note and the time you hear it) down when you're recording your guitar. 



devnulljp said:


> So, what are you actually using to get the signal into the computer? I used to have a great 3rd party soundcard on a Mac many many years ago, that I plugged a mixer into and it worked well with protools. Now, I haven't a clue what's available. Guitar->Amp sim->*...mysterious stuff goes here...*->computer


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

I use the same soundcard with my Boss SE-70. Even though its been around for a while, its definitely one of the "best bang for the buck" recording cards. Plentiful in the used market as well. And as of yet, I believe PCI is still faster than external connection.

Nice music by the way!




bagpipe said:


> I use a PCI soundcard. This one:
> 
> http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Audiophile2496.html
> 
> ...


----------

